# الانتاجية وطرق الانتاج المختلفة والنظم الحديثة



## starmoooon (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الانتاجية وطرق الانتاج المختلفة والنظم الحديثة

:55:ملف مميز جدا يحتوى على مفاهيم رائعة للانتاجية ووسائل التحسين المستمر 

اتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع وان نتناقش بمحتواه:79:

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حسن عمر (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم .....وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (3 يونيو 2009)

*الملف غير فعال*

اخى الكريم
الملف لا يفتح لعدم وجود ال Font الخاص بالملف
رجاء المساعدة
:82::82::82::82:


----------



## starmoooon (3 يونيو 2009)

الملف شغال تمام عن تجربه جرب تانى


----------



## الأحرار (6 يونيو 2009)

تقريبا الملف ده بتاع د/ عطية جمعة مش كده؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.sami (10 يونيو 2009)

ملف ممتاز. شكرا لك عليه..


----------



## م / مومو (11 يونيو 2009)

ملف قوي جدا, أفادكم الله


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

ملف ممتاز ( المختصر المفيد ) بارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## almasry (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وأكثر من رائع


----------



## فاجومى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاجومى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مراعي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد

أحسنت بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## حكيم علي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ملف قوي جدا, أفادكم الله*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## القانوني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا-


----------



## عادل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية

فعلا موضوع مفيد وشامل

ياليت من المهندسين اللي يشتغلون في الشركات

يعطونا امثلة على تطبيقها على ارض الواقع مثلا six sigma 

وغيرها من النظريات المهمة لتطوير وتحسين الانتاج


----------



## waseemsaad (29 نوفمبر 2009)

thanx


----------



## asmaa00 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الملف شامل ومفيد *​


----------



## yaseenrar (7 يناير 2012)

الموضوع مهم وممتاز من كل النواحي العلمية لزيادة كمية الانتاجية 
بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااجزيلا


----------



## ahmed elhlew (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## firas33 (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا للمجهود الكريم


----------



## عبدالسلام دحمس (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## بشير السعدي (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## دعيج (5 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## jocker_eng (7 يوليو 2012)

الف الف شكر يا زعيم


----------

